# Trek OCLV and Lance



## danielc (Oct 24, 2002)

I remember seeing lance a few years back using a downtube shifter for his front derailleur on his climbing bike during the tour. I'm assuming that the weight savings were justified then with earlier OCLV frames (5900, etc). With the advances in Trek frames (OCLV 55, etc) on their madones, i'm surprised to see lance still opting for a downtube shifter as opposed to STI. I think he rides a 58cm frame and I thought that his setup would already be close to the UCI minimum especially with the new dura ace gruppo. Have Trek frames not really dropped down in weight despite all the claims by Trek?


----------



## CARBON110 (Apr 17, 2002)

*well*

Treks' claimed weight and actual weight as many other comapnies too is different. 

For example did you know that the Trek 5.9 SSL is only 25-45 grams lighter than the 5.9 SL

The average weight I think on a Trek 5.9SL is about 1180grams 58cm

The average weight on a Scott CR1 is 896 grams 56cm


----------



## spokewrench (Feb 6, 2005)

danielc said:


> ...i'm surprised to see lance still opting for a downtube shifter as opposed to STI.


I'm sure weight has something to do with it but I suspect that a bigger reason he does this is to prevent throwing the chain off on a front shift. I have had the chain get thrown off on a couple of shifts when I am hammering up the hills. No question the down tube shift gives you more control or a better feel.

Oh one more thing, I remember seeing Andy Hampsten using the same setup long before Lance has used it.


----------



## danielc (Oct 24, 2002)

spokewrench said:


> I'm sure weight has something to do with it but I suspect that a bigger reason he does this is to prevent throwing the chain off on a front shift. I have had the chain get thrown off on a couple of shifts when I am hammering up the hills. No question the down tube shift gives you more control or a better feel.
> 
> Oh one more thing, I remember seeing Andy Hampsten using the same setup long before Lance has used it.



that's interesting because i always thought that it was just a weight issue.


----------



## trauma-md (Feb 6, 2004)

If its front derailleur trim he wants...maybe he could just switch to Campy...LOL

PS...This post is not meant to incite the age-old Campy vs. Shimano discussion


----------



## WAZCO (Sep 16, 2004)

*The only issues pro-rider have is the bike beeing to light.*



danielc said:


> that's interesting because i always thought that it was just a weight issue.


Sometime they have to add weight to meet the minimum UCI limit to 14.9 lbs. Lance uses the the down tube shifter for performance only.


----------



## Fogdweller (Mar 26, 2004)

spokewrench said:


> I'm sure weight has something to do with it but I suspect that a bigger reason he does this is to prevent throwing the chain off on a front shift.


This is the exact reason. There was an interview on the topic of his climbing bike at the DL last year. It was not a weight concern.


----------



## danielc (Oct 24, 2002)

Fogdweller said:


> This is the exact reason. There was an interview on the topic of his climbing bike at the DL last year. It was not a weight concern.


ya, i guess that makes sense but you would think that if that was solely the case, wouldn't you see more climbers opting for that?


----------



## hockey (Mar 8, 2005)

*What about Lance's seatpost?*

I watched the Tour of Flanders on OLN and it sure looked like an aluminum seatpost on Lance's bike. Any guess as to why?


----------



## mtaylor495 (Dec 8, 2004)

*Shimano*

It is part of the Shimano sponsorship. I believe he is using the Dura Ace post.


----------



## Tahoma (Feb 4, 2005)

*Just a guess...*

I was thinking they don't use the carbon posts b/c maybe they are afraid of over tightening the clamps and cracking the carbon? Also it was noted on http://www.cyclingnews.com/photos/2005/tech/probikes/?id=barry_discovery_trek/IMGP0341 that Michael Barry uses a Ultegra seat post.


----------

